# Release Platy Fry



## Mau_Juaquez (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi All,

We are pretty new to fishkeeping and wondered if someone could provide some advice please?

We have some platy fry in a breeder cage inside our main tank. They are currently about 1 - 1.5 cm long head to tail. They are approx 3 months old. I was just wondering when would be good to release them to our main tank which contains 3 adult platies - 2 female and 1 male.

One did escape a few weeks ago but got beaten up by the male and died.

The fry look bored in the breeder cage but I dont want them to be beaten up by the others. And by the looks of one of the females she is pregnant again!

Many thanks for your help

MJ


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Until they are big enough no to be eaten. I always released mine at an inch or just under.


----------



## Mau_Juaquez (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks for that. I will keep them caged for a bit longer.


----------



## Daynevv (Aug 22, 2012)

I have new baby guppies in a community tank of live bearers. The adults ignore my fry for some reason. I do have plenty of hiding places. The fry have adopted a big rock that has a lot of holes. They sleep in it at night time. But during the day they are bold and swim around with the big fish. I have about 10 to 15 week old guppies. 


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Some live bearers will ignore them. I had a strain of cobra guppies who never ate their fry....Got to be way to many, FAST! lol


----------



## Daynevv (Aug 22, 2012)

I am thinking about making a guppy only tank. Where can I find Cobra Guppies? Pet Smart doesn't have any. 


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Try aquabid.


----------

